# Looking for 250-300kw 900-1000 Nm AC motor



## 80N541 (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you checked for brusa or AC propulsion?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Siemens - unavailable inverter, motor hard to get unless Siemens develops the car for you (not cheap )

2. AC Propulsion - light, small, air cooled, 150kW peak - want to sell to OEMs exclusively

3. UQM - liquid cooled, 150kW peak - $35.000 - OEMs only

4. EVO Electric - 240kW peak. 28.000 British pounds

Good luck


----------



## 80N541 (Jan 11, 2009)

on this vidéo: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9tam7_made-in-germany-wired-for-success_news

you can see that the motor is a siemens

I watched on TV this summer a factory tour of Ruf, their batteries were thundersy's ones


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

80N541 said:


> on this vidéo: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9tam7_made-in-germany-wired-for-success_news
> 
> you can see that the motor is a siemens
> 
> I watched on TV this summer a factory tour of Ruf, their batteries were thundersy's ones



The first prototype (black car) had had ThunderSkys, the green targa (in which I was driving) has GAIA cylindrical cells


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

80N541 said:


> Did you checked for brusa or AC propulsion?


Brusa is not powerfull enough, AC propulsion is high-rpm motor.
I need low-rpm motors (5000-6000 max rpm), with high torque.

UQM is good variant, recently they made upgraded to 225kW version of PowerPhase 150. But I would like to get little more power


----------



## buozgs00 (Dec 10, 2009)

Do you have the technical information about the UQM 225 kW motor?

Thanks.


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

buozgs00 said:


> Do you have the technical information about the UQM 225 kW motor?
> 
> Thanks.


This is upgraded version of PowerPhase 150 drive system.
It has the same dimensions and weight as PP150, but more power - 900Nm of torque and 225kW maximum power.

This motor is the newest UQM product, it was introduced first at SEMA 2009 in AMP=D roadster:
http://www.ridelust.com/ampd-electric-makes-going-green-a-rewarding-experience/
http://www.killacycle.com/photos/amp-d


----------



## duedl0r (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.calmotors.com


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

duedl0r said:


> http://www.calmotors.com


Actually, they do not have products ready for purchasing.


----------



## duedl0r (Nov 7, 2009)

electroauto.ru said:


> Actually, they do not have products ready for purchasing.


oh 

did you write them an email? do you know when they are ready?


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

electroauto.ru said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently I'm looking for drive system for our new EV project - high-performance electric SUV.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm very sure that the motor is Siemens type 1FV5168-8WS24. 180 kW rated (1h) and 270 kW peak. Peak torque 950 Nm. Please see www.hec-drives.com for more data. Motor is available.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## buozgs00 (Dec 10, 2009)

ehustinx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very sure that the motor is Siemens type 1FV5168-8WS24. 180 kW rated (1h) and 270 kW peak. Peak torque 950 Nm. Please see www.hec-drives.com for more data. Motor is available.
> 
> ...


Hello Sir,

we have an electric vehicle project. For that reason we would like to ask you if you offer complete systems that can be applied to motors other than Siemens (Ex. AC Propulsion, Brusa or UQM). 
What I mean with complete systems is to have a Battery Management system and a Vehicle Management System.

I would be happy for a quick answer. 

Best Regards,

OZ


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

ehustinx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very sure that the motor is Siemens type 1FV5168-8WS24. 180 kW rated (1h) and 270 kW peak. Peak torque 950 Nm. Please see www.hec-drives.com for more data. Motor is available.
> 
> ...


Hello Eddy,

About one week ago I sent you email ([email protected]).
Remember me?
On your website there are no info about 1FV5168-8WS24 motor.
Could you upload here detailed specifications for that motor? Or send it to my email.
Is your TI-9030 inverter good for getting maximum power from this motor?


----------

